# Unable to install xorg on amd64 in FreeBSD 9.0



## ashank (May 1, 2012)

I am a noob in freebsd FreeBSD or any other unix environments, trying to install xorg. Unable to do so getting a*n* error 
	
	



```
xf86-input-citron-2.2.2_3 is marked as broken: does not compile
```
 Found this link connected to my problem. Don't know how to go ahead with this problem or how to bypass it, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2012)

`# cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers && make rmconfig`

Only enable options if you know what they do. If you don't know, stick to the defaults.


----------



## TroN-0074 (May 4, 2012)

This worked for me, make sure you are connected to a network

```
# pkg_add -r xorg
```

Good luck to you!


----------



## ashank (May 5, 2012)

TroN-0074 said:
			
		

> This worked for me, make sure you are connected to a network
> 
> ```
> # pkg_add -r xorg
> ...



Thanks for your response, but this problem was not because of a broken port. As SirDice has mentioned it's due to unnecessary selection of config options during installation which led me to a broken patch.


----------

